# ALTON, GRAFTON , GRANITE CITY, RIVERBEND AREA , MORREL CHECK IN CENTER!!!!!!



## morrel huntin 77 (Apr 6, 2014)

WHATS EVERYONES PERDICTIONS FOR 2014 ?


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

based on what ive been reading, this harsh winter should produce more morels. hope they're right


----------



## artdebbie5 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am in Stuarts Draft Va. and we are giving it another week and should start seeing some black mushrooms up on Parkway. Some friends of ours have found a couple here and there at the Scout Camps in Goshen Va. and a couple in Bath County this year... but not many. Good luck this year.


----------



## morrel huntin 77 (Apr 6, 2014)

YEA IM HOPING SO WE HAD ALOT OF RAIN ,SNOW ETC THIS YEAR . IT SHOULD BE A GOOD YEAR . THINKING WITH WEATHER FORCAST THEY SHOULD BE POPPING THURS .


----------



## morrel huntin 77 (Apr 6, 2014)

HERD GA IS SLAYING THE MORRELS RT NOW ..


----------

